# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Απόστολος Π [Μαριάννα - Spice Islander I, Apostolos P., Marianna]

## xara

Tanzanian-flagged passenger ferry Spice Island in international waters off the coast of Somalia, Sept. 26, in an area known for piracy, after the crew from USS Stout (DDG 55) rendered engineering assistance. Spice Island, which was carrying no passengers, hailed for help when it ran out of fuel while transiting from Oman to Tanzania. Stout provided the ferry?s crew with food, water and fuel and helped get the vessel steaming under its own power. Coalition forces have a long-standing tradition of helping mariners in distress by providing medical assistance, engineering assistance and search and rescue efforts. Stout, homeported in Norfolk, Va., is deployed to the region with the USS Enterprise Carrier Strike Group, but is currently operating in the Indian Ocean as part of Combined Task Force 150. Photographer: Seaman Joshua Cassatt, U.S. Naval Forces, 5th Fleet Public Affairs
http://thetension.blogspot.com/

Γνωρίζει κανείς για ποιό Ελληνικό πρόκειται;

----------


## Apostolos

Για τον συνονόματο μου ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π.  :Sad:  http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/apostolos_p_1967.htm

----------


## xara

Χαρακτηριστική η κλειστή του πρύμνη. Δυστυχώς φαίνεται σε  αθλία κατάσταση :cry:

----------


## nautikos

Πως καταφερνουν παντως και κανουν τις ''παντοφλιτσες'' σαν τα μουτρα τους...

----------


## Apostolos

Για να θυμώμαστε το παλιό σκαρι λίγο πρίν μας αφήσει για πάνταPicture 336.jpg

----------


## PIANOMAN

Πωπω, ο Αποστολος, ο φοβος και ο τρομος των ταξιδιωτων της γραμμης.Το πιο αργο και με αθλια πλευση.Οταν χτυπουσε καθετα κυματισμους στην επιπεδη πλωρη του, ο χτυπος μεταφεροταν στο σαλονι μεσω τεραστιων στρεβλωσεων ως μια μονιμη ταλαντωση-παλινδρομιση! Οταν ειδα τις φωτογραφιες και παλαιοτερα που ηταν παροπλισμενος 2 χρονια στα αμπελακια γελασα! Τωρα ομως τον νοσταλγω...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. εξω απο την αιγινα

film (140).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. στο δρομο για αιγινα στις 31 -12-2001 στο τελευταιο δρομολογιο της χρονιας

old (2).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Και τελικά η ιστορία τελειώνει με μία μεγάλη τραγωδία.
Την βύθιση και τον θάνατο 200 περίπου επιβατών...
Μία φωτογραφία απο το shipspotting.

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1091610

Ενα λινκ απο τη Wikipedia μέ όλο το ιστορικό.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Spice_Islander_I

Και ένα διαφορετικό βιντεο !!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π (SPICE ISLANDER I) φωτογραφημένο στο Πέραμα στις 20-03-2007 με φόντο την Ψυττάλεια.
Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π 01.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π (SPICE ISLANDER I) φωτογραφημένο στο Πέραμα στις 20-03-2007 με φόντο την Ψυττάλεια.
> Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.


Παντελή εσύ που το έχεις δεί απο κοντά θα μπορούσες ποτέ να φανταστείς οτι θα χωρούσαν 850 άτομα ????????????

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως είδαμε και στο Azam Sealink 1, το μετέτρεψαν για να παίρνει πολλάαααααααααα άτομα. Τα αυτοκίνητα είναι λίγα και ο κόσμος (και σε άλλα που έχω δει ) είναι στιβαγμένος σαν τα τσαμπιά. ¶λλες συνθήκες, άλλες νοοτροπίες.

----------


## fredy13

Και ένα διαφορετικό βιντεο !!!!!!


[/QUOTE]

θεε και κυριε...

----------


## SteliosK

> Το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π (SPICE ISLANDER I) φωτογραφημένο στο Πέραμα στις 20-03-2007 με φόντο την Ψυττάλεια.
> Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.
> 
> ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π 01.jpg


Σε ευχαριστούμε Παντελη για τη φωτογραφία
Α ρε Απόστολε θρύλε!

----------


## CORFU

> Το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π (SPICE ISLANDER I) φωτογραφημένο στο Πέραμα στις 20-03-2007 με φόντο την Ψυττάλεια.
> Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.
> 
> ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π 01.jpg


και χωριs καταπελτη!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Λέω και γω .....δεν θα το προσέξει κανείς!!!!!!!!!! :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε ως _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ_ στο ναυπηγείο Ηλία Γκούμα στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας. Ποιά χρονιά όμως (???) εδώ είναι το ζήτημα. Σε όλες τις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται το _1967_, στην _δημοσίευση_ όμως από την Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 1ης Ιουνιου 1974, αναφέρεται ότι καθελκύστηκε το _1973_. Σε αυτήν την δημοσίευση συνηγορεί και ο αριθμός νηολογίου του πλοίου, _Ν.Π. 3073_, ο οποίος σαφώς και δεν παραπέμπει σε πλοίο χτισμένο την δεκαετία του '60. Πιθανόν να έχουμε και εδώ να κάνουμε με περίπτωση πλοίου που ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται και για κάποιο λόγο αποπερατώθηκε κάποια χρόνια αργότερα (βλέπε _Θεόδωρος Μαρία Ζ_).

Σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία, μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_ αρκετά χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή του, το _1988_, αν και δεν έχω βρει κανέναν που να το θυμάται με το πρώτο του όνομα. Διεγράφη οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια το _2007_, όταν και πουλήθηκε στην Τανζανία και μετονομάστηκε σε _SPICE ISLANDER I_. Bυθίστηκε όπως έχει προαναφερθεί στην Ζανζιβάρη της Τανζανίας στις _10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011_, με πολλά ανθρώπινα θύματα (κάποια δημοσιεύματα έκαναν λόγο για εκατοντάδες, άλλα για χιλιάδες). Έφερε _ΙΜΟ 8329907_.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. εχει αυτο το ονομα πολυ πριν το 1988 που αναφερεις.
Καταγραφή.JPG\

Στην φωτο που ειναι απο την ταινια τροχονομος βαρβαρα του 1981 βλεπουμε μια παντοφλα με το οναμα αποστολος.Εγω παντως απο τοτε την θυμαμαι και καποια στιγμη ηταν και κατα το ημιση βαμενη κιτρινη

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. εχει αυτο το ονομα πολυ πριν το 1988 που αναφερεις.
> Καταγραφή.JPG\
> 
> Στην φωτο που ειναι απο την ταινια τροχονομος βαρβαρα του 1981 βλεπουμε μια παντοφλα με το οναμα αποστολος.Εγω παντως απο τοτε την θυμαμαι και καποια στιγμη ηταν και κατα το ημιση βαμενη κιτρινη


αυτο το επαληθευω κι εγω, απο τουλαχιστον το 82 που τον θυμαμαι λεγεται αποστολος και τον θυμαμαι βαμμενο.Μπεζ για την ακριβεια.Το χω ξαναγραψει και πιο υπαρχει και φωτογραφια μεσα στο φορουμ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βασικα το προβλημα με ολα αυτα τα data base ειναι οτι θελουν παντα διπλο τριπλο τσεκαρισμα.Ολοι την εχουν πατησει ετσι και εγω πριν 17 χρονια σε ενα αφιερωμα, χωρις να το γνωριζω ,ειχαν βαλει τα στοιχεια ενος αλλου αδελφου.

----------


## Apostolos

> Και ένα διαφορετικό βιντεο !!!!!!


θεε και κυριε...[/QUOTE]

Και μετα κατηγορείτε τα ελληνικά λιμάνια! Σα δεν ντρέπεστε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε λίγο Απόστολε έτσι θα μας καταντήσουν και ευτυχώς έχουμε ακόμη μερικά ανοικτού τύπου, γιατί τα αμφίπλωρα δεν κάνουν για τέτοια πράγματα. Μου αρέσει που είναι κάποιος στην ακτή και του λέει που να ρίξει καταπέλτη, λες και αν πάει πιο αριστερά ....υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. εχει αυτο το ονομα πολυ πριν το 1988 που αναφερεις.





> Βασικα το προβλημα με ολα αυτα τα data base ειναι οτι θελουν παντα διπλο τριπλο τσεκαρισμα.Ολοι την εχουν πατησει ετσι.........


Αγαπητέ φίλε, επίτρεψε μου να δευκρινίσω. Δεν αμφισβητώ καθόλου το ότι το _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_ είχε αυτό το όνομα πολύ πριν το 1988. Μπορεί μάλιστα να το είχε και πολύ πριν από το 1981, και το _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ_ που βρίσκουμε να αναφέρεται σε πολλές πηγές να ήταν μόνο το όνομα με το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε και καθελκύσθηκε ή να το είχε για μικρό διάστημα μετά την καθέλκυση του.




> ........αν και δεν έχω βρει κανέναν που να το θυμάται με το πρώτο του όνομα.........


Προσωπικά, δεν το θυμάμαι το πλοίο πριν τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90, οπότε και σίγουρα πλέον ονομαζόταν _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_, ώστε να έχω να καταθέσω προσωπική μαρτυρία (σχετικά με το πρώην αναφερόμενο όνομα του). Βρίσκοντας λοιπόν στις βάσεις δεδομένων πλοίων την αναφορά ότι το πλοίο έφερε το όνομα _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ_ (για κάποιες μέχρι το 1988, για άλλες μέχρι το 1990), μετά όχι από διπλό - τριπλό αλλά πολλαπλό "τσεκάρισμα", μετέφερα τα συγκεκριμμένα στοιχεία, τα οποία ασφαλώς και μπορεί να είναι λανθασμένα, ωστόσο είναι τα μόνα "επίσημα καταγεγραμμένα" που μπορούμε να βρούμε, πέρα από τις συζητήσεις και τις προσωπικές θύμησες του καθενός.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε ως _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ_ στο ναυπηγείο Ηλία Γκούμα στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας. Ποιά χρονιά όμως (???) εδώ είναι το ζήτημα. Σε όλες τις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται το _1967_, στην _δημοσίευση_ όμως από την Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 1ης Ιουνιου 1974, αναφέρεται ότι καθελκύστηκε το _1973_. Σε αυτήν την δημοσίευση συνηγορεί και ο αριθμός νηολογίου του πλοίου, _Ν.Π. 3073_, ο οποίος σαφώς και δεν παραπέμπει σε πλοίο χτισμένο την δεκαετία του '60. Πιθανόν να έχουμε και εδώ να κάνουμε με περίπτωση πλοίου που ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται και για κάποιο λόγο αποπερατώθηκε κάποια χρόνια αργότερα (βλέπε _Θεόδωρος Μαρία Ζ_).
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία, μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_ αρκετά χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή του, το _1988_, αν και δεν έχω βρει κανέναν που να το θυμάται με το πρώτο του όνομα. Διεγράφη οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια το _2007_, όταν και πουλήθηκε στην Τανζανία και μετονομάστηκε σε _SPICE ISLANDER I_. Bυθίστηκε όπως έχει προαναφερθεί στην Ζανζιβάρη της Τανζανίας στις _10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011_, με πολλά ανθρώπινα θύματα (κάποια δημοσιεύματα έκαναν λόγο για εκατοντάδες, άλλα για χιλιάδες). Έφερε _ΙΜΟ 8329907_.



Αφου ετσι εγραψες ειχα χρεος να το διορθωσω, ποσο μαλλον που αναφερεσαι σε επισημα στοιχεια

Εγω παντως για να συνεχισω την ροη του θεματος βαζω μια φωτο που τραβηξα απο το μακρυνο πια 1996

σάρωση0016.jpg

----------


## despo

Φωτογραφία ντοκουμέντο έβαλες φίλε Ben Bruce, διότι βλέπω απο πίσω το Ιλλύρια στην μία και ίσως μοναδική επίσκεψη μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Βλέπεις καμμιά φορά πάμε να φωτογραφίσουμε ένα πλοίο και προκύπτουν
πλάγια/πίσω απο αυτό άλλα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φωτογραφία ντοκουμέντο έβαλες φίλε Ben Bruce, διότι βλέπω απο πίσω το Ιλλύρια στην μία και ίσως μοναδική επίσκεψη μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Βλέπεις καμμιά φορά πάμε να φωτογραφίσουμε ένα πλοίο και προκύπτουν
> πλάγια/πίσω απο αυτό άλλα.


Aνεσυρθει απο το σεντουκι και η φωτο του Ιλλυρια και θα μπει στο αναλογο θεμα

----------


## despo

> Aνεσυρθει απο το σεντουκι και η φωτο του Ιλλυρια και θα μπει στο αναλογο θεμα


Μπράβο, βρες το θέμα του, γιατί θα ακολουθήσει και μία δικιά μου, που ... περιμένει !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αφου ετσι εγραψες ειχα χρεος να το διορθωσω, ποσο μαλλον που αναφερεσαι σε επισημα στοιχεια


Και πολύ σωστά έπραξες. Σε φόρουμ βρισκόμαστε, συζήτηση κάνουμε, το ίδιο θα έκανα κι εγώ στην θέση σου. Όπως είχα γράψει :




> Δεν αμφισβητώ καθόλου το ότι το _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_ είχε αυτό το όνομα πολύ πριν το 1988. Μπορεί μάλιστα να το είχε και πολύ πριν από το 1981, και το _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ_ που βρίσκουμε να αναφέρεται σε πολλές πηγές να ήταν μόνο το όνομα με το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε και καθελκύσθηκε ή να το είχε για μικρό διάστημα μετά την καθέλκυση του.


Νεότερα στοιχεία που μπόρεσα να βρω, και με τα οποία μπορούμε να "συνοψίσουμε" κάπως το ιστορικό του πλοίου, αναφέρουν ότι πράγματι το πλοίο ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται το _1967_ ως _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ_, καθελκύσθηκε το _1973_ ως _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ_ και μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_ μόλις το _1974_.

Διά τυπικούς (πλέον) όμως λόγους (και ευνόητους), παραθέτω τα στοιχεία του πλοίου όπως αυτά αναφέρονται στη βάση δεδομένων που χρησιμοποιεί το _shipspotting_ :




> _Name:   Spice Islander I
> IMO:     8329907
> Callsign:            SV3531
> Last known flag: TANZANIA
> Former name(s): - Apostolos P. (Until 2007 Jan) - Marianna (Until 1990)
> Vessel type:      Ro-ro/passenger Ship
> Gross tonnage:  836 tons
> Status:  Dead
> Build year:        1967_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τωρα τι κουβεντιαζουμε φιλε μου δεν σε καταλαβαινω?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ομολογώ πως και εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις...........

Παρέθεσα πριν κάποια ποστ στοιχεία που ανέφεραν ότι το πλοίο ονομαζόταν ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ μέχρι τα τέλη των '80s. Παρέθεσες φωτό που το έδειχνε ως ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π το 1981. Με νεότερα στοιχεία που βρήκα στα οποία αναφέρεται ότι μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π το _1974_, έρχομαι και _σε επιβεβαιώνω σε αυτό που έγραψες_ και παραθέτω μία από τις πηγές που είχα βρει την λανθασμένη πληροφορία.

Συγγνώμη αλλά, τι ακριβώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις......... ???

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Και πολύ σωστά έπραξες. Σε φόρουμ βρισκόμαστε, συζήτηση κάνουμε, το ίδιο θα έκανα κι εγώ στην θέση σου. Όπως είχα γράψει :
> 
> 
> 
> Νεότερα στοιχεία που μπόρεσα να βρω, και με τα οποία μπορούμε να "συνοψίσουμε" κάπως το ιστορικό του πλοίου, αναφέρουν ότι πράγματι το πλοίο ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται το _1967_ ως _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ_, καθελκύσθηκε το _1973_ ως _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ_ και μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_ μόλις το _1974_.
> 
> Διά τυπικούς (πλέον) όμως λόγους (και ευνόητους), παραθέτω τα στοιχεία του πλοίου όπως αυτά αναφέρονται στη βάση δεδομένων που χρησιμοποιεί το _shipspotting_ :


Χαιρομαι που ταυτοποιουνται οι αποψεις μας. Εχω ξαναγραψει πιο πανω πως μετονομαστηκε νωρις. Εγω τον αποστολο π. τον θυμαμαι ως αποστολο π.  π απο το 82 που πηγαινα στην αιγινα. ποσο πιο  πριν δεν θυμαμαι με σιγουρια γιατι ειμαι νεοτερος και ημουν μικρος αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος για το 82.τοτε ακομα δεν ειχαν πεσει μετασκευες στις παντοφλες και ο αποστολος ηταν ηδη διασημος ως ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. με τη φημη του πιο αργου και ολοι δυσανασχετουσαν οταν τους τυχαινε αυτο, αρα συμπεραινω πως και οι μεγαλυτεροι σε ηλικια δεν ξεραν κανενα πλοιο ως μαριαννα και ουδεποτε καποιος εως και πολυ μεγαλυτερος δεν του λεει κατι.Πιστευω πως με τοσες κουβεντες για τον αργο αποστολο θα ειχε αναφερθει. Μπορει και να μη ταξιδεψε ουσιαστικα με αυτο το ονομα. Επισης θυμαμαι πως παλια δεν ταξιδευαν ολες οι παντοφλες με την ιδια ταχυτητα -τη χαμηλοτερη βεβαια- οπως πιο αργα, (ισως γιατι ακομα δεν ηταν κοινοπραξια ακομα) η για λογους καυσιμων μπορει. Θυμαμαι ακομα πως περιπου 86-90 ειχε 2 δρομολογια για σουβαλα, το ενα συνεχιζε αιγινα και το αλλο γυριζε πειραια με μικρη διαφορα στην ωρα, κανα 10λεπτο. Αυτο γινοταν νωρις τα απογευματα καλοκαιρια, και αν ο αποστολος ξεκιναγε πρωτος ολες οι αλλες παντοφλες συνηθως τον προσπερναγαν μεχρι να φτασει σουβαλα,κι επειδη το δευτερο καραβι καθοταν αροδου μεχρι να φυγει αυτο που ξεφορτωνει ολοι απεφευγαν τον αποστολο αν εφευγε πρωτος γιατι αργουσαν.Επισης στη ταινια του '81 ειμαι σιγουροτατος πως απο πισω ειναι ο θρυλος ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ.Π και ειναι τρανη αποδειξη πως θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## aegina

I prwti fora pou o APOSTOLOS P mbike sti grammi itan to 75 i 76 den thymamme akrivws.

----------


## Panos80

Θυμαμαι ενα ταξιδι μου με τον Αποστολο απο Σουβαλα προς Πειραια. Κατα τα μισα της διαδρομης και καθως καθομουν εξω ακριβως απο τη γεφυρα ηχησε μια ειδοποιηση μεσα στη γεφυρα και αναβοσβηνε ενα κοκκινο λαμπακι. Παρατηρησα οτι η μια μηχανη ειχε τεθει εκτος. Ο καπετανιος (που αργοτερα ηταν στο Αρτεμις...νομιζω καπτα Μπητρος λεγοταν) μιλουσε προφανως με το μηχανοστασιο και προσπαθουσε να επαναφερει τη μηχανη. Μολις η μηχανη επαιρνε μπροστα αμεσως το λαμπακι αναβε και παλι. Για να μη πολυλογω καναμε ακομα μιαμιση ωρα να φτασουμε Πειραια με μια μηχανη. Θυμαμαι οτι δεσαμε προφανως για λογους ασφαλειας στη θεση που ειναι τα highspeed.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. .jpg


> αυτο το επαληθευω κι εγω, απο τουλαχιστον το 82 που τον θυμαμαι λεγεται αποστολος και τον θυμαμαι βαμμενο.Μπεζ για την ακριβεια.Το χω ξαναγραψει και πιο υπαρχει και φωτογραφια μεσα στο φορουμ.


 Το 1980 όντως βαμμένο χαμηλά  μπεζ.Στην φωτό φαίνονται άλλα αγαπημένα σκαριά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο τα λιγα ανοικτου τυπου που δεν μετασκευαστηκε- μεταμορφωθηκε

----------


## Panos80

Διπλα του το ΑΙΑΣ, το οποιο αργοτερα επιμηκηνθηκε το γκαραζ και το πανω ντεκ μεχρι τερμα πισω. Ξερει κανεις ποια χρονια εγινε περιπου αυτο?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σε μια φωτο απο το 1982 το ΑΙΑΣ το βλεπω επιμηκυμενο

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Σε μια φωτο απο το 1982 το ΑΙΑΣ το βλεπω επιμηκυμενο


Η φωτο που το βλεπεις επιμηκυμενο φιλε μου μαλλον ειναι λιγο μεταγενεστερη, θυμαμαι πως ο αιας μετασκευαστηκε λιγο πιο αργα μεταξυ 85-87 το πιθανοτερο το 86-87

----------


## SteliosK

10 μέρες πριν βυθιστεί το άτυχο βαποράκι..

Αποστολος Π.jpg
© Kristen Elsby
Flickr.com

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε ως _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ_ στο ναυπηγείο Ηλία Γκούμα στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας. Ποιά χρονιά όμως (???) εδώ είναι το ζήτημα. Σε όλες τις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται το _1967_, στην _δημοσίευση_ όμως από την Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 1ης Ιουνιου 1974, αναφέρεται ότι καθελκύστηκε το _1973_.


Γνωρίζουμε εδώ και πολύ καιρό ότι το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο _Ηλία Γκούμα_ στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, όπως επίσης ότι εκεί ολοκληρώθηκε και καθελκύστηκε το 1973 (σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα της Ελληνικής Ναυτιλιακής της 1ης Ιουνιου 1974). 

Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζαμε είναι ότι το ναυπηγείο _Ηλία Γκούμα_ βρισκόταν στον ίδιο ακριβώς χώρο που βρίσκεται σήμερα το γνωστό σε όλους μας ναυπηγείο _Μπεκρή_, στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας βέβαια, απέναντι από του Παναγιωτάκη. Στον ίδιο χώρο λοιπόν που βρίσκεται εδώ και χρόνια το MENHIR και μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό το ΜΑΡΘΑ, κατασκευάστηκαν τις δεκαετίες του '60 το ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ και του '70 τα ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π, ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ (ΜΑΡΙΑ Γ.Κ.), ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ και ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Γιώργο,νόμιζα ότι το ήξερες που ήταν του Γκούμα, γιατί για άλλα που έχουμε μιλήσει ....σου έχω απαντήσει. :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζαμε είναι ότι το ναυπηγείο _Ηλία Γκούμα_ βρισκόταν στον ίδιο ακριβώς χώρο που βρίσκεται σήμερα το γνωστό σε όλους μας ναυπηγείο _Μπεκρή_, στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας


Σωστά, θυμάμαι μάλιστα την δεκαετία 70 υπήρχαν εκεί 1-2 Ρ/Κ γιά χρόνια ημιτελή τα οποία ήταν παραγγελία του αντίστοιχου Οργανισμού της Κύπρου.
Επίσης ένα αυστριακό τροχήλατο ποταμόπλοιο του Δούναβη,μου φαίνεται λεγόταν SCHUBERT,σε κακό χάλι το οποίο από ένα χρονικό σημείο κ μετά ημιβυθίστηκε.
Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο γιά τα παραπάνω σκάφη;

----------


## Ellinis

Καλά το θυμάσαι φίλε. Το ποταμόπλοιο που είδες είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1913 στο Linz ως Herzogin von Hohenburg και αργότερα μετονομάστηκε Franz Schubert. Ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1972 (δεν ξέρω γιατί και από ποιόν) και βυθίστηκε στις 13-10-1979.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζαμε είναι ότι το ναυπηγείο _Ηλία Γκούμα_ βρισκόταν στον ίδιο ακριβώς χώρο που βρίσκεται σήμερα το γνωστό σε όλους μας ναυπηγείο _Μπεκρή_, στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας βέβαια, απέναντι από του Παναγιωτάκη. Στον ίδιο χώρο λοιπόν που βρίσκεται εδώ και χρόνια το MENHIR και μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό το ΜΑΡΘΑ, κατασκευάστηκαν τις δεκαετίες του '60 το ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ και του '70 τα ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π, ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ (ΜΑΡΙΑ Γ.Κ.), ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ και ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ.





> Φίλε Γιώργο,νόμιζα ότι το ήξερες που ήταν του Γκούμα, γιατί για άλλα που έχουμε μιλήσει ....σου έχω απαντήσει.


Παντελή ομολογώ πως δεν το γνώριζα (εξάλλου δεν είναι κακό να μην γνωρίζει κάποιος .....τα πάντα), μόλις τις τελευταίες ημέρες το έμαθα. Αλήθεια, το είχες γράψει άραγε πουθενά ότι το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή είναι το πρώην Γκούμα στο οποίο μάλιστα είχαν κατασκευαστεί και το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π αλλά και τα άλλα φέρρυ που ανέφερα ??? Γιατί μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχα διαβάσει κάτι σχετικό, ούτε στο nautilia ούτε πουθενά αλλού στο διαδίκτυο, γι αυτό και έγραψα "δεν γνωρίζαμε".

Όσο για το "άλλα που έχουμε μιλήσει", έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Με ρωτάς, σε ρωτάω, ανταλλάσουμε πληροφορίες και απαντήσεις και μαθαίνουμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2005 στον Πειραια λιγο πριν παει στη Σαλαμινα

argosar (445).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή ομολογώ πως δεν το γνώριζα (εξάλλου δεν είναι κακό να μην γνωρίζει κάποιος .....τα πάντα), μόλις τις τελευταίες ημέρες το έμαθα. Αλήθεια, το είχες γράψει άραγε πουθενά ότι το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή είναι το πρώην Γκούμα στο οποίο μάλιστα είχαν κατασκευαστεί και το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π αλλά και τα άλλα φέρρυ που ανέφερα ??? Γιατί μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχα διαβάσει κάτι σχετικό, ούτε στο nautilia ούτε πουθενά αλλού στο διαδίκτυο, γι αυτό και έγραψα "δεν γνωρίζαμε".
> 
> Όσο για το "άλλα που έχουμε μιλήσει", έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Με ρωτάς, σε ρωτάω, ανταλλάσουμε πληροφορίες και απαντήσεις και μαθαίνουμε.


Στο Ναυπηγείο Γκούμα έτυχε να δουλεύει ένα από τα αδέλφια του πατέρα μου και γι' αυτό το ήξερα. 
Όλες οι υπόλοιπες πληροφορίες για τα πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν εκεί είναι αποκλείστηκα δικές σου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπορεί το ναυπηγείο να άλλαξε όνομα, μπορεί το πλοίο να μην υπάρχει πλέον εδώ και 3 χρόνια αφού βυθίστηκε, αλλά σε αυτό το βίντεο βλέπουμε και το Απόστολος Π και στον καταπέλτη του το ναυπηγείο που κατασκευάστηκε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά. Το _ΓΚΟΥΜΑΣ - ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ ΕΠΕ_ το είχα δει πριν καιρό και σε φωτογραφίες στο flickr, τις οποίες θα παραθέσω κάποια στιγμή. Και είναι απόδειξη βέβαια ότι το πλοίο δεν άλλαξε ποτέ στον "βίο" του καταπέλτη, κάτι που συνέβη (λόγω αδιαμφισβήτητης φθοράς) σε πολλές άλλες παντόφλες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλοκαίρι, Ιούνιος _1999_, και το _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_ αναχωρεί από τα Λεμονάδικα. Στο φόντο ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ και ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ.

flickr_WilliamCK Lee_.jpg
_Πηγή :__ flickr - WilliamCK Lee_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. αποπλους απο τον Πειραια νομιζω οτι η ληψη της φωτο ηταν περιπου το 1996

scans (162).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στην Τανζανία

MV Spice Islander.jpg

και μερικές ακόμη υπάρχουν σε _ιστοσελίδα_ που αναφέρεται στο πολύνεκρο ναυάγιο. Νωρίτερα το Σεπτέμβριο του 2007 το καραβάκι είχε μείνει ακυβέρνητο λόγω έλλειψης καυσίμου και έσπευσε σε βοήθεια του ένα αμερικάνικο πολεμικό όπως βλέπουμε _εδώ._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το περιστατικό που αναφέρεις Άρη, ακυβερνησία λόγω έλλειψης καυσίμων, είχε γίνει στο ταξίδι του από Ελλάδα προς Τανζανία, ή μάλλον καλύτερα από Ομάν προς Τανζανία μιας και σχεδόν όλες οι παντόφλες μας που πουλήθηκαν σε αυτήν την χώρα της Αφρικής πάντα έπιαναν πρώτα στο λιμάνι Masirah του Ομάν πριν συνεχίσουν προς τον τελικό τους προορισμό, την Ζανζιβάρη ή το Νταρ Ες Σαλααμ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π βαφεται. Φωτογραφια καου απο το ΦΒ χωρις ημερομηνια

IMG_7415.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Aυτή ήταν η τελευταία του θέση παροπλισμένο. Στην ίδια ήταν αργότερα κ το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π.


Όχι πως έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία , ωστόσο το _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_ το 2006 πριν πουληθεί στην Τανζανία ήταν δεμένο αρκετά πιό κοντά στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή (πρώην Γκούμα όπου και κατασκευάστηκε) όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και _σε αυτή τη φωτό_. Εκτός αν εννοείς κάποια άλλη περίοδο που το πλοίο είχε βρεθεί και πάλι στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όχι πως έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία , ωστόσο το _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_ το 2006 πριν πουληθεί στην Τανζανία ήταν δεμένο αρκετά πιό κοντά στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή (πρώην Γκούμα όπου και κατασκευάστηκε) όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και _σε αυτή τη φωτό_. Εκτός αν εννοείς κάποια άλλη περίοδο που το πλοίο είχε βρεθεί και πάλι στα Αμπελάκια.


Δεν είπα ότι ήταν η τελευταία του θέση αλλά εκεί ήταν γιά καιρό  όταν αποσύρθηκε.Τώρα ότι πήγε στου Μπεκρή πριν πουληθεί δεν το θυμάμαι κ το αμφισβητώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεν είπα ότι ήταν η τελευταία του θέση αλλά εκεί ήταν γιά καιρό  όταν αποσύρθηκε.Τώρα ότι πήγε στου Μπεκρή πριν πουληθεί δεν το θυμάμαι κ το αμφισβητώ.


Κι εγώ φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ με την σειρά μου, δεν είπα ότι πήγε στου Μπεκρή πριν πουληθεί, είπα ότι το _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_ ήταν δεμένο πιό κοντά στου Μπεκρή από ότι ήταν το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_, δεν ήταν δηλαδή στην ίδια θέση, όπως μπορούμε εύκολα να διαπιστώσουμε συγκρίνοντας _αυτή_ τη φωτό (του 2006) με _αυτή_ και _αυτή_.

Επαναλαμβάνω όμως, ότι πιθανόν να θυμάσαι κάποια άλλη περίοδο που το _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_ βρισκόταν και πάλι στα Αμπελάκια, και όχι το 2006.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Bυθίστηκε όπως έχει προαναφερθεί στην Ζανζιβάρη της Τανζανίας στις _10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011_, με πολλά ανθρώπινα θύματα (κάποια δημοσιεύματα έκαναν λόγο για εκατοντάδες, άλλα για χιλιάδες). Έφερε _ΙΜΟ 8329907_.


Σήμερα μόλις, δηλαδή επτά χρόνια μετά από την βύθιση του, έμαθα από φίλο πλοιοκτήτη της Σαλαμίνας, ότι η βύθιση του οφειλόταν σε ανεξέλεγκτη εισροή υδάτων μετά από απώλεια του καταπέλτη, και βέβαια ενώ ταξίδευε υπερφορτωμένο και με αρκετά άσχημο καιρό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό το διαμάντι ανέβηκε σήμερα στο Shiptravelers από τον φίλο Georges Pop γράφοντας σαν λεζάντα: Απόστολος Π. Πειραιάς – Piraeus. Kαλοκαίρι – Summer 2003

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ-Π-03-2003.jpg

----------

